# TODAY ON RO!



## Phinnsmommy (Dec 6, 2007)

[align=center]*TODAY ON RO!

*[/align][align=center]






[/align][align=left]Hey everyone!

First,

*Naturestee* has to have white bunnies sent for the fundraiser ornaments, since she has depleted her local stores. If you are interested, please let her know ASAP so she can request the correct number! Thanks everyone, and thanks Naturestee, for doing this .

Also, just wanted to remind you that the Holiday Photophile Contest is up! Take pics of those buns, and enter to win :camera!

If you are looking for a bunny, or if you could even just foster, be sure to check out our Rescue Me! section!






If you haven't seen it already, *Morgan (undergunfire's) *baby made it home safe, and she updated their Bunn Blog, Rats, Rabbits, and More. It is filled with pics of Morgan, and he is as cute as ever!

Send some good luck vibes to *Susan (Sooska)*, she is going to make her discoveries for the 2 car accidents she was in last summer. Good luck! 

Also, happy second day of Hannukah, to all of our jewish members :hearts!

Alright, have a good day everyone!






[/align]


----------



## Michaela (Dec 6, 2007)

My exams finished today! :bunnydance::clapping:arty0002:


----------



## ~BunBuns~ (Dec 6, 2007)

*Michaela wrote: *


> My exams finished today! :bunnydance::clapping:arty0002:


YAY!


----------



## Phinnsmommy (Dec 6, 2007)

I forgot all about that, sorry Michaela!

inkbouce:inkelepht::sunshine:inkbouce:inkelepht::sunshine:inkbouce:inkelepht::sunshine:


----------



## maherwoman (Dec 6, 2007)

I'm sitting over here on pins and needles...awaiting word back on whether we got the house or not...it's all I can think about! 

:biggrin2:


----------



## PixieStixxxx (Dec 6, 2007)

Today is little Spank and April's two year anniversary! <3


----------



## JadeIcing (Dec 6, 2007)

GRATZ!


----------



## Flashy (Dec 6, 2007)

oooh, new forum.


----------



## Roxie (Dec 6, 2007)

GOOD LUCK EVERYONE!


----------



## LuvaBun (Dec 6, 2007)

Also, good thoughts and prayers for Carolyn's Tucker, who has an injured foot and may lose a toe 

Jan


----------



## pumpkinandwhiskersmom (Dec 6, 2007)

Good thoughts going out to Tucker....and the new forum is cool....have been enjoying the "column" in the regular forum, but this is "sweet", as my teenagers would say. Congrats on the anniversary, and Happy Hannukah!


----------

